# first crack at a planted tank; 20 gallons



## NiagaraTap (Jan 28, 2012)

The tank is about 2 weeks old and is currently being cycled with a few fish. I planted the tank yesterday and the substrate has clouded my water a little. Hopefully this all grows in nice.

Set up:
- sponge filter
- 24" double T5HO light fixture
- 20 oz paintball Co2
- Flourite Black mixed with sand substrate
- 100 watt heater

Plants Left-Right:
- Cabomba, Dwarf Anubias, Dwarf Hairgrass, Radican Sword, and Tiger Lotus

Stock:
- 5 White Cloud Minnows


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

co2 and air driven sponge filters don't mix, it's like not adding co2 at all. I would invest in a canister filter or whatever filter that doesn't create a waterfall effect.


----------



## NiagaraTap (Jan 28, 2012)

will do thanks


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

An HOB filter will work too if you raise the water level high enough so that the return spout doesn't splash any water.

An internal filter like Fluval U2 works as well, though it has a large footprint.


----------



## NiagaraTap (Jan 28, 2012)

I will try to find a used canister filter online for cheap. My funds are limited. If not I'll go the HOB route. Thanks for your feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice start.
Consider a background to tidy up the appearance or perhaps you are waiting for the plant growth to conceal the wires?
Since you have a pressurized system all be it a small one, the sponge filter can work, but you will need to slow down the air flow to control the surface breaking created by the bubbles or engineer a strike plate for the bubbles to hit before hitting the surface, you also have the benefit of dialing in more gas to compensate for the out gasing, but will burn up your gas faster.
Perhaps consider raising the fixture to lessen the intensity by hanging it, beleive me those fixtures puts out a lot of light & this will have you have chasing the co2 saturation & nutrient requirement. Just my 2 cents & change LOL
Regards


----------



## NiagaraTap (Jan 28, 2012)

I was able to score a Rena xp2 canister filter from a friend. I think I might remove the heater and possibly invest in a cordless reactor to eliminate the cords in the tank. I'll let the plants grow in a little first and see how it looks. Thanks for your input! this will be a process for months to come.


----------

